# Chicken and rice - how much to feed?



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie is normally on Innova Evo, but he has had very loose poops lately, so I am putting him on boiled chicken and white rice for a couple of days to help settle his stomach a bit. That should also help me figure out if it's just the food or if there's something else going on with him. He hasn't shown any other signs of being out of sorts.

The thing is, he still seems hungry after he's been fed. He's been sniffing at the countertops, something he almost never does. I've been giving him a pretty good quantity of chicken and white rice, but I don't know if it's enough. I don't want to overfeed him since his stomach has been off lately. But I certainly don't want him to be hungry.

Oh, and on a side note, Rookie is thrilled that I'm actually feeding him a substantial quantity of chicken as a meal. He usually just gets tiny bits as training treats. When I put his dinner bowl down, he was so excited he started barking at it and dancing around it. Pretty entertaining.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I usually feed 1/2 cup to 3/4 cup 3 times a day. Depending on their stomach.


----------

